# Going To My First Comp



## msmith

I have a friend who goes to a lot of comps here. If its not pouring down rain Im going with him on the 16th and 17th. He has been trying to get me to go for the last 3 yrs now. Im going as a hand to see how things operate and whats expected. This is happening in rendon tx at a place called Hoots. The event is being sponsored by Lone Star BBQ association. If all goes well the following weekend he has another one in Irving Tx and Im going also. Want to try a couple before going on my own. Im excited and kinda nervous but looking forward to having a good time and learning something new, will post pics, wish me luck.


----------



## cheech

Wow that is great, what an experience! Make sure that you take pictures so that we can enjoy it with you


----------



## ultramag

Good luck Marvin! Don't forget our pics.


----------



## gunslinger

Good luck. How you gonna keep from eating all the BBQ?


----------



## tonto1117

Good luck to ya Marvin, sounds like a great opportunity and please let us know how it goes!!


----------



## cajun_1

Good luck Marvin...sounds like hard work, as well as fun. Pics please.


----------



## pyre

Sounds like a fun time and a great way to get introduced to competitions.


----------



## mrgrumpy

What has the rain got to do with it????

If you enter a comp, it goes on, rain or shine.... go for it.

You will love it.  I was real nervous abt my first one.  I just dove in cold feet, without know much at all other than what others said here and a couple of other forums..... 

WOW, what a way to go.  I did learn a LOT... and I mean a LOT.  It was a blast.  I am going to do it again this year, I am already registered for one, and abt to sign up for another.  I am looking at 3-4 this year.

Go, have fun, learn, and most important, don't forget the pics.  I did.  I got so involved, I left the camera sitting on the table....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I give you the official title of cameraman.... go get 'em.....

Bill


----------



## msmith

Well im not gonna get to go this weekend, Ive got a double ear infection and feel lousy, and the pit boss is under the weather. So were gonna shoot for the comp in Irving Tx next week end. Hopefully we both will be back up and running, I was looking forward to this one but theres a lot more coming up.


----------



## pigcicles

Marvin, hope you and the pit boss get to feeling better quick. Go to Irving and show them all how Q is done. Get well and may the TBS be with you.

Keep Smokin


----------



## up in smoke

You will need a helmetcam!
Talk about on the job training
Make sure to try all the samples ya can!
remember, present 2 eat 1


----------



## deejaydebi

You take care of yourself Marvin there's always another competition down the road. I'll add you to my prayer list and hope your feeling fine in short order! There's some really strange bugs going around better make some chicken soup and drink lots of juices.

{{{{hugs for the poor sick Marvin}}}}


----------



## soflaquer

Marvin,

That is exactly how to do it!  Going as an extra hand for an experienced competitor will give you an unbelievable 1st hand look at what it takes to compete.  Turn in times are crucial and knowing what the Judges like (unfortunately, not what YOU like) will give you that needed edge if you ever decide to go it on your own.

Jeff


----------



## bubbly top bbq

Get well soon, Marvin. When you do get your legs back underneath you, Good Luck in the competition and bring home the hardware...


----------



## dgross

Hope you are feeling better Marvin and at least you will have another opportunity to check out a comp. coming up 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . I agree with djdebi about the chicken soup, especially if its made with smoked chicken 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ! Good luck and keep us posted. Daun


----------



## ultramag

Sorry to hear your feeling under the weather Marvin. Hope you get to feeling well soon. Good luck at Irving if'n ya make it there.


----------



## gunslinger

Marvin, I hope ya get better soon. I heard that a good remedy for the ear ache is to get a good oak and hickory fire going, put your head in the smoker just for a minute or two (close your eyes and don't shut the door), turning gently to get even smoke in both ears, then stick a bite size chunk of brisket in each ear. 
CAUTION: do not top with BBQ sauce or anything that is vinegar based. OUCH!


----------



## Dutch

Marvin, I feel for ya, pard, I'm prone to earaches meownself so I know how your feeling. My Sawbones usually puts me on a strong antibiotic and tells be to take acetaminophine for the pain. Here's hoping that it all goes away so you can play next weekend!


----------



## msmith

Thanks for all the replys and maybe I should try gunslingers rememedy Lol. I have a list for the ICBA and the lone star bbq society events for the yr. Gonna try to make the ones that are closet to my area. This ear infection still has me down right now but tomorrow If i feel like it we are supposed to ride down to the comp, my friend wants to show me around and meet some of the folks.


----------



## mrgrumpy

Hope you are starting to feel better.  Take care of yourself, as there will be more comps that you will be able to go to.

You will enjoy them, trust me.  It is a lot of fun.  And everyone is usually about as friendly as can be.  Just be careful on the day of turn-ins, as everyone is real busy, and don't have time to just stop and chit-chat.  If it is KCBS, Saturday is crunch day, trying to get everything done, chopped, pulled, sliced, and turn in boxes done to get them in on time.  There is a 10 minute window to get them in, if you are 1 second to early or 1 second late, you are disqualified, so everyone is on a tight time schedule.  

Friday evenings are the best time to just walk around and stop by.  Most everyone will take time to talk to ya.  

Just don't be offended if someone just ignores you, is rude, or just cuts you off.  It will happen, especially when they are on that time schedule.

And the one I liked best, we had signs up at the last competition.  No sales, no samples, Please do not ask.  You would be surprised at how many would ask what we were selling..... 


Bill


----------



## chris_harper

hey marvin, i just saw this thread (i don't read this section much). hope you are getting better; and good luck at the comp.


----------



## msmith

Well the time has come to go get broken in right. We are heading out around noon today. Its supposed to start raining about midnight tonight but thats not gonna stop us. We will be entering brisket.chicken,ribs, and beans. This event is sponsored by the ICBA and will be held at the Elks Lodge in Irving Tx. I will take a lot of pics and hopefully will gain some valuable knowledge to pass along.


----------



## up in smoke

Marv, are ya takin the General? Or are you just going to use your buddies rig…whatever ya do, take along a mushroom *(Have Fungi!)*


----------



## msmith

Carl were gonna take his rig, He has a smoker similar to the general and a smaller one. Since we have rain coming in were taking the smaller smoker, he has a canopy that we can get it under and stay dry. I would like to take the general but am saving him for future cooks when I go by myself.


----------



## mrgrumpy

Hope you have a great time, I am sure you will.  Get the feet wet, dry them off, and want to go again.  I sure did.....I can't wait until April.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









:P  DT_Armataz_01_37:

Bill


----------



## deejaydebi

Marvin

I was wondering ... when you do these competitions you have to pay to get in, then buy all the food and cook it and then you give it to the judges. Do you get yo keep some food to? I don't think I could smell all that food smoking all day and not eat any of it.


hmmmm I got it! You bring the general up here and I'll give you a big fancy ribbon if you cook for me ... what do you think? gayrunteed winner!


----------

